# Sunshine Coast vs. Gold Coast?



## xlavenderx (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey everyone! I'm wondering how people feel about these two areas, which one do you prefer, and why? Does anyone live in these areas and what is it like? What is the lifestyle, costs, public transportation, nightlife, day life, etc. like? Thanks so much!


----------



## xlavenderx (Oct 27, 2014)

I also forgot to include, what are the universities like (particularly Griffith in GC)?


----------

